

Ask HN: Any exemplary PHP codebases out there? - EvilTerran

I've got my CS degree, I'm a competent programmer, and I know the principles behind the web, but I'm a bit short on experience with big projects and major industry-standard languages. In particular, web development seems like the sort of thing I could do well -- but almost everyone wants PHP, which I've only ever dabbled in.<p>So I'm thinking a good place to start would be looking at (and maybe contributing to) some existing big PHP projects; ones that are considered shining examples of how to "do PHP right". Particularly considering PHP's reputation for being awfully easy to "do wrong".<p>Can anyone recommend any such projects?
======
domainkiller
I've really got a tech-hard-on for Laravel <http://laravel.com>. It's an up
and coming MVC framework, and just a joy to work with all around.

~~~
EvilTerran
I like that their documentation quality is the first of their four big selling
points on their landing page, that bodes well. Cheers, I'll check them out.

